# Nice king



## Brunson (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice king my 10 year old caught off Orange Beach recently.


----------



## Motor-Boat (Jul 17, 2015)

That's a stud. Good job!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome King....Congrats!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whoa!! That is a stud. Congrats one that big boy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lifetime memory there!
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks to be about 35+ . Very nice and both of you all should hold your heads up high. Now if you guys can do that on a regular basics. Watch out. 
Whyme


----------



## Brunson (Aug 12, 2008)

He was a little over 45 pounds. Our gaff broke and had to use a boga grip to land him.
We managed, and have a great story to go with his trophy fish. Great times!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job...dern sure a fine smoker!!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a monster, congrats.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Landing a 45 lb. King with a Boga Grip... that's some brass ones... nice.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great king fellas!


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice king! Good job young man!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on the nice King!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That one I bet was a joy to watch your son reel in. 
Worth every penny


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, that's a nice King, congrats


----------



## CARMA (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice smoker! Great job.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Details man! What did he eat? How deep? Reel, rod rigging? Congrats on the great catch!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Thats a $50k fish in some of the tourneys lately. Congrats


----------



## Brunson (Aug 12, 2008)

Details.
Set lines about two miles off beach about 11:30 a.m. King hit long line pulling a chartreuse and white duster with dead cigar minnow running on top. Brach reeled him in on a Penn 309 level wind took about 15-20 minutes. Fish spooled us so bad we were about to run him down but finally got him worn down and turned. Got to boat and my gaff broke loose from handle so Brach circled him til I was able to get him lipped with a Bass Pro boga. We really thought it was gonna be a good story with nothing to show but thankfully we managed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

very nice, just figured out where to troll here in destin for kings and boy is it fun, use rapalas and they work great. once i figure out this spread im gonna start using the dusters.


----------

